# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سه سال دوری از درس و شروع از صفر یه بخش تازه از زندگی

## NiLQwoV

[مقدمه واقعا بلد نیستم یعنی نمیدونم چطوری باید یه موضوعرو بیان کنم ولی برای مقدمه میگم که بعد از شکست های فراوان از سن ۱۶سالگی در همه عرصه های زندگی از جمله کار ، روابط اجتماعی و عاطفی ،خونواده و غیره اینجانب تصمیم ب تغییر سبک زندگی خویش کرده است


با توجه ب اتفاقات اخیر هم از تغییرات کنکور و هم نمرات درخشان وی اولین
قدم رو باید در جهت ترمیم این معدل انجام بدم 
حدود ۵۰ روز مونده و من معدلم رو واسه رشته مد نظرم ب بالای ۱۸برسونم

و بعدش شروع بخش دوم برنامه م :استارت کنکور از ماه بهمن (الان بهش نمیپردازم)
تو این ۵۰ روز باید  ادبیات ۳ عربی ۳ زبان ۳ رو بخونم و زیست و شیمی و فیزیک رو هم خوند قصد دارم تو این مدت ریاضی رو از دهم بخونم تا دوازدهم ک کارم برای ترمیم و هم کنکور راحت تر باشه 


میخوام هر روز اینجا کار هام و برنامه هام و احساسات و کوفت زهرمار و.....بگم تا شاید خجالت کشیدم و این دفع از مسیرم خارج نشم 

امید است این جانب برای یکبارم ک شده لجبازی را کنار گذاشته و بچسبد ب این مسیر شاید اتفاقی افتاد و مقداری از حالت رکود چندساله خارج شود 

پ.ن:باید زودتر این تاپیک رو میزدم ولی حسش نبود الانم ک آبان ماهیم و فرصت اندک تا دیماه و کنکور دی

----------


## golnar___

موفق باشین

----------


## LEA

سلام و روزت بخیر 
با توجه به دو پستی که ازت خوندم یه مورد رو میخوام بگم و امیدوارم بتونی خوب ازش استفاده کنی چون بسیار میتونه تغییر ایجاد کنه:

برای موفقیت سه عامل لازمه :
1-بدونی چی میخوای

2-بدونی چه بهایی باید براش بپردازی

3-(مهم تر از همه) تصمیم بگیری اون بها رو بطور کامل بپردازی

همه دوست دارن موفق بشن

همه دوس دارن  خوشبخت باشن

شاد باشن و شاد زندگی کنن

همه دوس دارن بهترین باشن

همه میخوان به اهدافشون برسن

ولی ایا همه رسیدن؟یا قراره همه برسن؟از صد درصد مردم فقط 3.7 درصد موفق هستن(حدودا)...یعنی 96.3(حدودا)موفق نمیشن...این خیلیه
علت چیه ؟
علتش اینکه اون سه عامل به طور کامل و در مسیر درست انجام نمیشه

یه سری ها اصلا نمیدونن چی میخوان = اون ها که از اول از بازی زندگی حذفن

یه سری ها میدونن چی میخوان ولی نمیدونن باید چیکار کنن براش=نتیجه اش مثل اولی میشه

یه سری ها هم میدونن چی میخوان و میدونن باید چه کارایی انجام بدن و چه بهایی براش بپردازن اما اون بها رو نمی پردازن یا اگر هم می پردازن بخشیشو می پردازن نه همشو = این ها هم به موفقیت نمیرسن


اکثر مردم دسته ی سوم هستن...باید بها رو به طور کامل بپردازی تا محصول کار موفقیت باشه

ما میدونیم چی میخوایم و چه بهایی باید بپردازیم اما کاهلی میکنیم...تنبلی میکنیم...وسوسه میشیم و راحت طلبی رو انتخاب می کنیم...ترجیح میدیم به خودمون سختی ندیم و بعد که نتیجه ی کارامون شد شکست

 میگیم ما چرا شکست میخوریم...ما شانس نداریم هیچ وقت ...ما بدبختیم همیشه...بقیه رو ببین موفق شدن ولی من نشدم و..

خب تو انتخاب های غلط داری که نشده...چرا همه چی رو گردن بخت و اقبال میندازیم؟خودمون بد رفتیم که نتیجه اش شکست شده

در کل دوست عزیز از راحت طلبی و کاهلی دست بردار و کاری که باید انجام بدی رو به نحو احسن انجام بده چه سرحالی و چه بی حال...چه غمگینی و چه شاد...حق نداری رها کنی 

امیدوارم بهترین ها برات اتفاق بیفته  اما با همت خودت

موفق باشی

----------


## LEA

افرین عالی

زمانی که خودم هم اینو فهمیدم هنگ کردم

بابت نااگاهی هام

و یه چیزی ...تا میخوای مسیرتو ول کنی این سه عاملو بیار تو ذهنت و اصلا بنویس بچسبون روبه روت یا جایی که بتونی ببینیش و برات یه تاکید باشه

قرار نیس بد برات پیش بیاد...یه عالمه اتفاق و موقعیت عالی در انتظارته

اینده منتظر درخشش توئه

تو حیفی...وقتی میتونی بدرخشی و بهترین ها رو تجربه کنی خب چرا نکنی و با اشتباهات و وسوسه این حق رو از خودت بگیری؟

بازهم برات بهترین ها رو از خدا میخوام :Yahoo (11):

----------


## LEA

> سلام دوست عزیزم البته اگه قابل بدونی 
> 
> واقعا چرا تا حالا بهش فکر نکردم ؟
> من همیشه توی ذهنم یه چیزی رو مد نظر داشتم ب عنوان هدف ولی چرا  راه و روش رسیدن بهش رو پیدا نکردم؟ یا بهای کامل رسیدن بهش رو نپرداختم؟
> حق با شماست باید مقصد و انتخاب کرد بعد راه رسیدن ب مقصد و بهای دست یابی بهش 
> بسیار ممنونم بابت این تلنگر 
> الان باید هدف م رو ب طور کامل شناسایی کنم و بهای رسیدن بهش رو بپردازم


قسمت اول جمله اتو حواسم نبود
این چه حرفیه گل
باعث خوشحالیه :Y (518):

----------


## Tara mo

بیرون اومدن از این رکود چند ساله ای که نوشتی  حقیقتا خیلی سخته کار هرکسی نیست منم دوسال افسردگی شدید داشتم کاملا زمینگیر شدم 
هنوزم حتی اینکه بشه تو کنکور تیر۱۴۰۲ دندون بیارمو یقین ندارم. خلاصه خواستم بگم خیلی بیشتر از یه تلنگر لازمه ماها دچار یه جور مستی گیجی شدیم 
خیلیم بدحالیم ولی هیچکس درک نمیکنه حالا انشاالله تو بتونی خودتو از این حال دربیاری

----------


## aya nikola 1299

> بیرون اومدن از این رکود چند ساله ای که نوشتی  حقیقتا خیلی سخته کار هرکسی نیست منم دوسال افسردگی شدید داشتم کاملا زمینگیر شدم 
> هنوزم حتی اینکه بشه تو کنکور تیر۱۴۰۲ دندون بیارمو یقین ندارم. خلاصه خواستم بگم خیلی بیشتر از یه تلنگر لازمه ماها دچار یه جور مستی گیجی شدیم 
> خیلیم بدحالیم ولی هیچکس درک نمیکنه حالا انشاالله تو بتونی خودتو از این حال دربیاری


بهترین راهکار برای جنابعالی رفتن پیش روانشناس و ورزشه بعد هم یه تایم 2 ساله برای کنکوری که میخوای بدی بزار

----------


## Tara mo

آره عزیزم کاملا درسته. از حرفات معلومه ذهنت شفافه. یعنی انقدرا هم که من فکر کردم  وضعیتت پیچیده نیست 
شروعتم که گویا خوبه   اتفاقا ادامه ساده تره.  شروعه که خیلی سخته

----------


## Tara mo

> بهترین راهکار برای جنابعالی رفتن پیش روانشناس و ورزشه بعد هم یه تایم 2 ساله برای کنکوری که میخوای بدی بزار


راستش روانشناس یا حتی روانپزشک تقریبا در عمل سودی نخواهند داشت وگرنه اگر راه حل بودن دریغ نمیکردم راستی من ورزشکار حرفه ای  بودم اما نمیخوام شناسایی شم برا همین معذورم از معرفی خودم  که حالا ماجراش فوق طولانیه.   توی کنکورم به طرز غیرقابل انتظاری  دچار مشکل شدم  منظورم اینه پایم ابدا ضعیف نیست و اگر اگر درست حسابی بخونم یه سالم کافیه    منظورم اینه ۲سال لازم نیست

----------


## LEA

شما شروع کن اول
نه اینکه بشینی بگی خیلی سخته
مگه به این اسونیاس؟

بریز دور اینا رو عه
خودتون با دستای خودتون کاری میکنید که پیشرفت نکنین

مگه میشه بشینی بگی نمیشه
اول بلند شو و همه ی همتتو بزار و کم نیار بعد اگه نشد بیا اینجا بگو نمیشه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Tara mo

> 1820519[/URL]]شما شروع کن اول
> نه اینکه بشینی بگی خیلی سخته
> مگه به این اسونیاس؟
> 
> بریز دور اینا رو عه
> خودتون با دستای خودتون کاری میکنید که پیشرفت نکنین
> 
> مگه میشه بشینی بگی نمیشه
> اول بلند شو و همه ی همتتو بزار و کم نیار بعد اگه نشد بیا اینجا بگو نمیشه


الهی هیچکدومتون به افسردگی مبتلا نشین  چون از دید شما همه چی اوکیه ولی اونی که مبتلاس فقط میفهمه چه وضعیتی داره تا خودت این درد رو نکشی احساس میکنی ایراد حتما از خودشونه  یه جورایی غیر قابل وصفه. البته بیخیال

----------


## Tara mo

> سنگاتو ک با خودت وا بکنی تو ۶ ماه هم میتونی ب هدف قشنگت برسی


انشاالله 
سپاس از مهربونیت

----------


## NiLQwoV

> انشاالله 
> سپاس از مهربونیت


تو همین تاپیک خبر قبولیت برسه ب دستمون 
برات دعا میکنم 
امیدوارم از چنگ افسردگی رها بشی

----------


## LEA

> الهی هیچکدومتون به افسردگی مبتلا نشین  چون از دید شما همه چی اوکیه ولی اونی که مبتلاس فقط میفهمه چه وضعیتی داره تا خودت این درد رو نکشی احساس میکنی ایراد حتما از خودشونه  یه جورایی غیر قابل وصفه. البته بیخیال


دوست عزیز
هیچ وقت مقایسه نکن خودتو
بقیه گاهی شرایط های بدتری از تو رو تجربه میکنن

اینو صرفا برای اینکه بفهمی داری برای خودت کم میزاری میگم :
من چندسال متوالی افسردگی شدید داشتم و دوبار تجربه ی خودکشی

نخواستم توش بمونم
خودم نخواستم
بلند شدم
تا کی بشینم بگم : من حالم بده...چقد شرایطم افتضاحه
خب افتضاح باشه...باید درستش کرد یا نه؟
غم داری؟گذشته ات تلخه؟ضربه خوردی؟ زخم داری؟ خب من خیلی متاسفم که این ها رو گذروندی

اینده چی؟ میخوای عین گذشته بشه؟ یا باید بلند شی خودت تغییرش بدی؟

بلند شو زندگیتو هر طوری که هس تغییر بده به سمتی که میخوای...بهانه هم نداریم...زندگیت سخت بوده که بوده اما سخت تر از تو که نیس
اگر تو الان اینجایی و هنوز ته دلت امیدی میدرخشه یعنی زندگی زورش بهت نرسیده

یه لبخند پرامید بزن و شروع کن...

----------


## MrSaber

با وجود این مصوبه واقعا امیدی به قبولی داری؟

----------


## Amir.h.f

> با وجود این مصوبه واقعا امیدی به قبولی داری؟


دیگ داداشم خودمونیم ، کنکور هر چقدر ناعادلانه باشه بالاخره یه رتبه 1 تا 600 هزار داره :/
ماهم باید با شرایط کنار بیایم اصلا شرط بقا سازگاری با محیطه البته راه دیگه ای وجود نداره

----------


## LEA

> با وجود این مصوبه واقعا امیدی به قبولی داری؟


زمانی که پست شما رو دیدم خواستم چیزی بگم اما ساکت شدم
حق دارین...چون منم با این حس دست و پنجه نرم میکنم
شرایط جالبی نیست و همچنین غیر قابل پیش بینی
به علت اینکه کنکور رو تغییر دادن...اگر مثل گذشته بود حداقل میدونستیم کار به چه صورته
اما الان نه

بنظر شما میشه چیکار کرد؟ میشه مصوبه رو تغییر داد؟ میشه خیلی چیز ها رو لغو کرد یا اضاف کرد؟

در این زمینه ها ما چیکار میتونیم انجام بدیم؟ هیچ کاری

اما فقط یه کار رو موظفیم انجام بدیم:
تلاش...

میدونم که شرایط بده و اینکه شاید از خیلی ها عقب تریم
اما باید تلاش کرد و حرکت کرد یا نه؟
نباید نشست یه گوشه و بگی من که نمیتونم این قله رو فتح کنم...پر از برف و کولاکه...پرت میشم پایین...من نمیتونم و...

باید تا اخرش واقعا جنگید
برای اهداف بزرگ
شاید بگید خب گیرم که تلاش کردم...تهش اگه نتیجه نگرفتم چی؟
شما وقتی تلاش بکنی تهش خودتو سرزنش نمیکنی که میتونستی تلاش کنی و نکردی
خودتو سرزنش نمیکنی که تو این مسیر شاید اگر فلان کار رو انجام میدادم الان همه چیز فرق میکرد

تو اونموقع میدونی که تو این راه تمام خودتو گذاشتی و تلاش مستمر داشتی براش

و یه مورد : خیلی ها هستن که شرایطشون شاید بدتر از شماس و خیلی عقبن
همه که عالی نیستن 
چرا از اول به نشدن فکر کرد

بقول شاعر: رازی که خطرکنندگان میدانند
در بازی خون برندگان میدانند
بابال شکسته پر گشودن هنر است 
این را همه ی پرندگان میدانند

----------


## NiLQwoV

همه برنامه م رو تو دفترچه نمیدونم چند برگ ک معلوم نبود واسه چی خریدمش نوشتم 
صفحه بعدش میخوام تمام حواس پرتی هام رو بنویسم 
و صفحه بعد از بعدش تمام مشکلاتی ک در روز باهاشون سر و کله میزنم
و بعدش راه حل برای رفع حواس پرتی ها و کنار اومدن با مشکلات 
و در صفحه بعدی قوانین و راهکار هایی واسه درس خوندنم مینویسم

----------


## NiLQwoV

بطور کلی ۴۲ روز مونده و من تا الان درگیر آماده سازی منابع و برنامه ها و غیره بودم خیلی کارا کردم از جمله آماده کردن یه فضای مناسب واسه درس‌خوندن یه عالمه از کتاب های قدیمی رو گذاشتم تو انباری اتاقمو گردگیری کردم و یه جارو هم زدم کتاب های مورد نیازم هم چیدم گوشه اتاق برنامه اصلی م هم نوشتم زدم رو دیوار دلم میخواد یکم اهنگ گوش کنم و یه دوشی بگیرم و فکر کنم یه زنگ هم بزنم کتابفروشی ببینم زیست دوازدهم ک سفارش دادم رسیده یا نه

----------


## NiLQwoV

الان که ب عقب نگاه میکنم میبینم 
هر کدوم از اون شکست ها شدن تجربه برام 
باعث شدن بفهمم چ مسیری برام منفعته 
من از گذشته پشیمون نیستم 
برعکس خوشحالم برای همه تجربه هایی ک کسب کردم

----------


## felfel rize

چقدر حس خوب گرفتم از اکثر بچه های این تاپیک :Yahoo (6): 
مخصوصا خود شما که تو پست های آخر از اقداماتت گفتی خیلی خوشحالم کرد :Yahoo (5): 
منم تقریبا شرایط مشابهی دارم باهاتون
امسال برای بار سوم و آخر کنکور میدم و دی ماه باید ترمیم کنم
از اواخر مهرماه نان استاپ تقریبا خوب میخوندم ولی یه هفته‌اس باز اون حالت افسردگی لعنتی اومد سراغم
حس کردم اینجوری خوندن فایده نداره ( چون ۷۰٪ تایمم به خوندن درسنامه و جزوه و کلاس دیدن میرفت و ۳۰٪ تست و تمرین...)
یه وقفه ای ایجاد شد هرچند طولانی ولی خودمو جمع و جور میکنم از همین الان میرم اون چیزایی که شما گفتین رو منم برا خودم یادداشت کنم و مصمم شروع کنم که با نشستن و حسرت گذشته رو خوردن کاری پیش نمیره...
بهترینا براتون پیش بیاد :Yahoo (8):

----------


## NiLQwoV

> چقدر حس خوب گرفتم از اکثر بچه های این تاپیک
> مخصوصا خود شما که تو پست های آخر از اقداماتت گفتی خیلی خوشحالم کرد
> منم تقریبا شرایط مشابهی دارم باهاتون
> امسال برای بار سوم و آخر کنکور میدم و دی ماه باید ترمیم کنم
> از اواخر مهرماه نان استاپ تقریبا خوب میخوندم ولی یه هفته‌اس باز اون حالت افسردگی لعنتی اومد سراغم
> حس کردم اینجوری خوندن فایده نداره ( چون ۷۰٪ تایمم به خوندن درسنامه و جزوه و کلاس دیدن میرفت و ۳۰٪ تست و تمرین...)
> یه وقفه ای ایجاد شد هرچند طولانی ولی خودمو جمع و جور میکنم از همین الان میرم اون چیزایی که شما گفتین رو منم برا خودم یادداشت کنم و مصمم شروع کنم که با نشستن و حسرت گذشته رو خوردن کاری پیش نمیره...
> بهترینا براتون پیش بیاد


خیلی خوشحالم ک منو بچهای این تاپیک تونستیم برای یک نفرم ک شده حس خوب ایجاد کنیم 
بنویس   بنویس  بنویس 
ک این بهترین راهه 
کم کم شروع ب اصلاح عادت های مخرب کن 
برای خودت هدف کوتاه مدت بزار 
هر چیزی ک حالتو خوب میکنه رو بزار جلوی چشمات 
محیط رو آماده کن 
یکم موزیک گوش بده و یه دید کلی برای خودت ایجاد کن


برات بهترین هارو میخوام

----------


## NiLQwoV

میخوام هر روز یه دلیل واسه زندگی کردن بنویسم 
حس میکنم خیلی بی انصافی میکنم نسبت ی زندگیم 
نسبت ب نفس کشیدن 
نسبت ب وجود داشتنم

----------


## NiLQwoV

یه دلیل واسه شروع کردن و ادامه دادن 

اصن من چرا دوباره بعد از این همه وقت تصمیم گرفتم درسمو ادامه بدم 

من که یه شغل خوب با درآمد نسبتا خوب و یه تجربه عالی تو زمینه کاریم داشتم 
حتما یه دلیل قانع کننده دارم برای این کار

----------


## NiLQwoV

بهتره یکم مهربون تر باشم با آدمی ک الان هستم 
باید با ملایمت و منطق قانعش کنم ک باید تغییر رو قبول کنه 
باید بپذیره ک این راه خیلی سخت تر از اینه ک اون با شخصیت کنونی ش طاقت بیاره 

باید بفهمه تغییر لازمه

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

دیدم تاپیکتو اگ اوکی باشی بیام هرشب اینجا گزارش کارمو بدم
یه تایمی کمکاری کردم یه تایم ینی ۳ سال نخوندم ول گشتم الان باز برگشتم سر نقطه اولم الان فهمیدم من باید باید باید موفق بشم باید بخونم ک به چیزی ک میخوام برسم 
میخوام دی معدلمو ترمیم کنم و تیر کنکور بدم 
از فردا هم میخوام شروع کنم میدونم ک میرسم ۶ هفته و ۳ روز فقط واس امتحان نهایی خیلیه ...

----------


## NiLQwoV

> دیدم تاپیکتو اگ اوکی باشی بیام هرشب اینجا گزارش کارمو بدم
> یه تایمی کمکاری کردم یه تایم ینی ۳ سال نخوندم ول گشتم الان باز برگشتم سر نقطه اولم الان فهمیدم من باید باید باید موفق بشم باید بخونم ک به چیزی ک میخوام برسم 
> میخوام دی معدلمو ترمیم کنم و تیر کنکور بدم 
> از فردا هم میخوام شروع کنم میدونم ک میرسم ۶ هفته و ۳ روز فقط واس امتحان نهایی خیلیه ...


هر شب همینجا گزارش کار میزاریم از فردا شب 
وضعیت هامون مشابه و قرار دی ترمیم کنیم

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

حلع پس بدون فکر کردن به گذشته و حسرت ادامه میدیم موفق بشیم

----------


## NiLQwoV

واسه ریاضی سوم تا اونجایی ک فهمیدم 
فقط باید فصول تابع   مثلثات ، هندسه تحلیلی و حد و پیوستگی رو بخونم 
سر جمع ۲۰ تا درس از ریاضی پایه بخونم 
روزی دو درس هم بخونم ۱۰ روزه تمومه 

ریاضی دوازدهم یکم سنگینه باید زیاد واسش وقت گذاشت

----------


## NiLQwoV

نمیدونم چرا امروز نمیتونم از این پتو دل بکنم 
دلم میخواد امروز کامل بخوابم 
شدیدا نیاز دارم ب ریکاوری یک روزه 
هوای امروز آفتابیه با اندکی ابر 

سگ همسایه هم ساکته خداروشکر رو مخم نیس امروز 
دلم میخواد برم صورتمو بشورم مسواک بزنم ناهارمو بخورم دوباره بیام بخوابم 


امروز کلا میخوام از زندگی مرخصی بگیرم

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

خب اولین روز مطالعم بود برای ترمیم معدل ساعت 7 صب پا شدم تا 8 صبحونه خوردم یکم آهنگ گوش دادم بعدش شروع کردم
اول فارسی آرایه ادبی از روی خیلی سبز تشبیه و استعاره و تشخیص خوندم خلاصه نوشتم = حدود 1 ساعت و نیم
بعدش دینی درس یک دوازدهم سه صفحه خوندم ( چون دینی خوندن برام سخته هرروز میخونم ولی کم ) = 1 ساعت
بعدش رفتم زیست دوازدهم فصل یک گفتار یک خوندم = 2 ساعت
و بعدش ریاضی دوازدهم فصل یک درسنامشو از روی امتحانت مهروماه خوندم ک فردا و پسفردا سوالاشو حل کنم = 1 ساعت
مقادیری سعی کردم احتمال یاد بگیرم با آلا و ... ک بد نبود = 2 ساعت
آخرش هم لغت زبان و فارسی خوندم 
فردا درسم بیشتره و سخت تر پس منم باید تلاشمو بیشتر کنم

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

منابعمم واس امتحان نهایی میگم شاید به درد یه نفر خورد
فارسی = آرایهادبی و دستور زبان خیلی سبز + کتاب درسی + گام به گام برای معنی درس ها و آموزش
عربی = کتاب درسی + فیلم آلا
دینی = کتاب درسی
زبان = کتاب درسی + دفترچه لغت شهاب اناری + فیلم آلا
سلامت و هویت = 6420 گاج
ریاضی و فیزیک = امتحانت مهروماه ( چون تو اینا قویم زیاد وقت واسشون نمیذارم کنکور پارسالو 70 زدم جفتشو )
شیمی = کتاب درسی + فایل جواب فعالیت ها
زیست شناسی = کتاب درسی + فایل جواب فعالیت ها
برنامم هم اینه هرروز ( فارسی )( دینی )( زیست یا شیمی )( ریاضی یا فیزیک )( لغت فارسی و زبان ) میخونم آخر هفته ها هم سلامت و هویت و عربی و زبان

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

> نمیدونم چرا امروز نمیتونم از این پتو دل بکنم 
> دلم میخواد امروز کامل بخوابم 
> شدیدا نیاز دارم ب ریکاوری یک روزه 
> هوای امروز آفتابیه با اندکی ابر 
> 
> سگ همسایه هم ساکته خداروشکر رو مخم نیس امروز 
> دلم میخواد برم صورتمو بشورم مسواک بزنم ناهارمو بخورم دوباره بیام بخوابم 
> 
> 
> امروز کلا میخوام از زندگی مرخصی بگیرم


سریع خودتو اوکی کن که بترکونی صبح ها بلند میشی آهنگ بذار یکم ورجه وورجه کن خوابت بپره

----------


## NiLQwoV

> منابعمم واس امتحان نهایی میگم شاید به درد یه نفر خورد
> فارسی = آرایهادبی و دستور زبان خیلی سبز + کتاب درسی + گام به گام برای معنی درس ها و آموزش
> عربی = کتاب درسی + فیلم آلا
> دینی = کتاب درسی
> زبان = کتاب درسی + دفترچه لغت شهاب اناری + فیلم آلا
> سلامت و هویت = 6420 گاج
> ریاضی و فیزیک = امتحانت مهروماه ( چون تو اینا قویم زیاد وقت واسشون نمیذارم کنکور پارسالو 70 زدم جفتشو )
> شیمی = کتاب درسی + فایل جواب فعالیت ها
> زیست شناسی = کتاب درسی + فایل جواب فعالیت ها
> برنامم هم اینه هرروز ( فارسی )( دینی )( زیست یا شیمی )( ریاضی یا فیزیک )( لغت فارسی و زبان ) میخونم آخر هفته ها هم سلامت و هویت و عربی و زبان


من واسہ منابع 
آرایہ مهروماہ+دستور زبان نشر الگو +فارسی مبتکران 
جزوہ قواعد انجمن +سیرتاپیاز عربی 
دینے ہم سہ روزی یک درس از کتاب درسی 
زبان سیرتاپیاز +2000لغت جامع
زیست کتاب درسی 
فیزیک و ریاضی و شیمی کتاب درسی + فیلم
چی چی اجتماعی و سلامت ہم کتاب درسی

----------


## NiLQwoV

فک کنم هدفمو واقعا پیدا کردم 
جدی جدی پیدا شد 


پرهایم

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

خب امروزم گذشت
فارسی آرایه های مجاز واج آرایی سجع جناس تکرار تناسب تلمیح و تضمین خوندم
دینی 3 صفحه از درس یک خوندم
ریاضی از امتحانت حدود 30 تا سوال از فصل یک حل کردم
شیمی خواستم بخونم دیدم نمیتونم شب امتحان سفارش دادم برام بیارن
لغت فارسی 20 تا لغت زبان 25 تا خوندم
سرمم داره میترکه فردا باید همینارو + زیست بخونم

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

یکمم دو دل شدم ک کار درستی کردم ترمیم دی نوشتم یا ن ک بعدش گفتم هرچی زودتر شاخ غولو بشکنم بهتره میدم ترمیمو معدل بالای 19 آوردم تمومه دیگ بعدش همه تمرکزم میزارم واس کنکور

----------


## LEA

چقدر اینجا حس خوب داره

----------


## NiLQwoV

> یکمم دو دل شدم ک کار درستی کردم ترمیم دی نوشتم یا ن ک بعدش گفتم هرچی زودتر شاخ غولو بشکنم بهتره میدم ترمیمو معدل بالای 19 آوردم تمومه دیگ بعدش همه تمرکزم میزارم واس کنکور


منم دو دل شدم 
ولی گفتم هر چی زودتر تموم کنم اینو بهتره 
بعدش ۵ ماه وقت هس واسه کنکور

----------


## NiLQwoV

امروز هوا عالیه 
هواشناسی گفته جمعه بارونیه ولی ما ک چیزی ندیدیم 


باید برای هفته ام برنامه ریزی کنم 
یک درس دینی ،هویت و سلامت بخونم 


خوشبختانه دیشب کارای شخصیمو کردم و الان دیگه نیاز نیس وقتی برا اونا بزارم 




اگه وقت کنم یکم میرم پیاده روی تو این هوا لذت بخشه

----------


## NiLQwoV

> امروز هوا عالیه 
> هواشناسی گفته جمعه بارونیه ولی ما ک چیزی ندیدیم 
> 
> 
> باید برای هفته ام برنامه ریزی کنم 
> یک درس دینی ،هویت و سلامت بخونم 
> 
> 
> خوشبختانه دیشب کارای شخصیمو کردم و الان دیگه نیاز نیس وقتی برا اونا بزارم 
> ...


داره بارون میاد

سپاس از هواشناسی

----------


## farzaddd

امروز هوا عالیه
عالیه آفتابیه
ماشینه قلابیه؟
نه بابا بنزین نداره خالیه
شعر از تلویزیون

----------


## NiLQwoV

خب امروز رو خوندم 
واسه شروع و دست گرمی 

یکم سخته واسم ک فکرمو فقط بزارم رو درس 
واقعا سخته ولی باید بخونم ک چاره ای ندارم 


فردا هم با ساعت کم پیش میرم

----------


## NiLQwoV

سمفونی کارل ارف 

ای بخت
همانند ماه
دگرگون می‌شوی،
همواره در حال کامل شدنی
یا هلال باریک شدن؛
زندگی نفرت‌انگیز
نخست ستم می‌کند
سپس تسکین می‌دهد
برای اینکه با ذهن بازی کند،
تنگدستی،
و قدرت
مانند یخ آب می‌شود.

سرنوشت دیوسرشت
و توخالی،
تو ای چرخ گردون،
بدنهاد هستی،
آسایش بی‌معنیست
و همیشه محو می‌شود،
در سایه
و حجاب
به من سرایت می‌کنی؛
اکنون از روی سرخوشی
پشت برهنهٔ خود را
به پیشگاه پلید تو خم می‌کنم.

در تندرستی
و معنویت
اکنون علیه من هستی،
همیشه اول می‌دهی
سپس بازپس می‌گیری
مانند یک برده.
در این ساعت
بی‌درنگ
ساز زهی خود را برمی‌دارم؛
زیرا که سرنوشت
نیرومند را به زمین می‌زند،
همه با من اشک بریزید!



http://dl.musicgeek.ir/classical/Orc...sicgeek.ir.mp3


*حتما گوش بدید 
داخل یه تاپیک دیگه گذاشته بودمش 
دلم نیومد اینجا نزارمش 



لذت ببرید

----------


## NiLQwoV

حسی ک الان دارم 

انگار یه توده بی حسی مطلق ام ک داره در اعماق احساسات متنوع فرو میره

----------


## NiLQwoV

یکم ب برنامه درسی بپردازم که وقت زشت نباشه اینجا راجع ب هر چی حرف میزنم غیر از درس 


آرایه +دستور +لغات فارسی ۳
قواعد عربی+لغات عربی ۳
زبان لغات جامع +لغات ۳

ریاضی مثلثات +تابع +معادله و نامعادله +حد (دهم و یازدهم) 
فقط فیلم های آلا 
دینی ۳ کامل 
هویت کامل 
بهداشت کامل

----------


## NiLQwoV

تصمیم گرفتم بجای تئوری‌های توطئه و...

مطالب مهمتری رو بزارم 
مطالبی ک باعث رشد شخصیتی و پیشرفت بشن

----------


## NiLQwoV

بنظرم اول باید یه رقابت برگزار کنیم 
بین خودمون و خودمون (من در مقابل من)

بیایم شخصیت و بطور کلی منِ الان رو آنالیز کنیم 

وقتی آنالیز منِ فعلی تموم شد 
باید برم منی ‌ک دلم میخواد باشم رو آنالیز کنم 
مثلا منِ فعلی از ورزش کردن یا درس خوندن بدش میاد 

ولی منی ک دلم میخواد باشم 
یک بدن سالم و خوش فرم داره یا تحصیلات بالا و سواد زیادی داره 


حالا این دوتا من مشخص شد 
‌
یه کاغذ میزارم جلوم 
سمت راست مینویسم :منِ فعلی 
سمت چپ مینویسم :منِ دلخواه 

شروع میکنم ب نوشتن نقاط ضعف و قوت 
مثلا تو منِ فعلی : من اعتماد بنفس کافی واسه شروع درس خوندن رو ندارم 
در مقابل 
تو منِ دلخواه : من نه تنها اعتماد بنفس دارم بلکه مصمم تر از همیشه هستم 


وقتی ک کاغذ کاملا پر شد واسه اصلاح نقاط ضعف منِ فعلی بازه زمانی مشخص میکنیم 
بطور مثال: منِ فعلی برای ایجاد عادت درس خوندن باید ۲۱ روز زمان بزارم و در پایان این ۲۱ روز من بطور روتین درس میخونم 
و در کنار بازه زمانی راهکار مینویسم ک چگونه ب منِ دلخواه تبدیل میشم 




در پایان بازه باید ارزیابی کنیم 
و اگه تونسته بودیم تو اون بازه ب هدف (اصلاح یا تقویت ) برسیم  ک میریم سراغ بازه و مورد بعدی 


اگر نه باید دلیلش رو پیدا کنیم و راهکار جدید +یک بازه زمانی مناسب رو پیش بگیریم 



*ما باید هر روز منِ دلخواه رو مد نظر بگیریم 
یه منِ دلخواه رو تو ذهنتون تصور کنید و مطابق با اون عمل کنید 




امیدوارم این مطلب مفید باشه و حتی یک نفر هم ک شده بتونه عادت ها و عملکرد ویرانگر خودشو شناسایی کنه و در مسیر اصلاح و رشد خودش قدم برداره  


سعی میکنم کامل ترش کنم 
فعلا این متن در جایگاه مقدمه و یه دید کلی ب موضوع در نظر بگیرید

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

دیروز نت نداشتم 
دیروز فارسی آرایه هارو تموم کردم یعنی تضاد تناقض حس آمیزی ایهام و ایهام تناسب اغراق حسن تعلیل اسلوب معادله ارسال المثل و نماد خوندم
بعدش دینی درس یک تموم کردم سوالای پرسمان جواب دادم
زیست فصل یک گفتار 2 خوندم سوالای پرسمانجواب دادم
ریاضی فصل یک هم تموم شد ینی سوالای امتحان نهایی های سال قبلو حل کردم
بعدشم لغت فارسیو زبان

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

> منم دو دل شدم 
> ولی گفتم هر چی زودتر تموم کنم اینو بهتره 
> بعدش ۵ ماه وقت هس واسه کنکور


آره کنکور و ترمیم جدا جلو ببریم بهتره حداقل منکه تمرکزم بیشتر جمع میشع

----------


## NiLQwoV

مثبت ترین کاری ک امروز کردم 
حذف اینستاگرام 
حذف واتساپ 
حذف پلیر موزیک 
حذف یوتیوب 


این موارد وقت زیادی از من میگیرن 
برای همیت باید حذف بشن تا بتونم زمان بیشتری ذخیره کنم

----------


## NiLQwoV

> یکم ب برنامه درسی بپردازم که وقت زشت نباشه اینجا راجع ب هر چی حرف میزنم غیر از درس 
> 
> 
> آرایه +دستور +لغات فارسی ۳
> قواعد عربی+لغات عربی ۳
> زبان لغات جامع +لغات ۳
> 
> ریاضی مثلثات +تابع +معادله و نامعادله +حد (دهم و یازدهم) 
> فقط فیلم های آلا 
> ...



ترتیب خوانش :
15ص آرایه 
1مبحث ریاضی 
5ص دستور زبان 
8ص قواعد 
1درس لغت فارسی
1/6درس لغت زبان 
1/2درس لغت عربی 


×2

----------


## NiLQwoV

گذاشتمش صفحه قفل که هر وقت اومدم سمت گوشیم ببینمش 

الکی هم کاغذ حروم نمیشه واسه برنامه ریزی

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

خب امروز روز چهارم مطالعه بود
فارسی دستور زبان خوندم بخش فعل و جمله های مستقل از خیلی سبز
دینی درس دو ۳ صفحه خوندم
زیست دوازدهم گفتار ۳ فصل یک خوندم تموم شد سوالاش تو پرسمان هم جواب دادم
فیزیک درسنامه فصل یک از امتحانت خوندم
لغت فارسی و زبان هم خوندم
الان دارم ارباب حلقه ها میبینم

----------


## NiLQwoV

امروز واقعا عالی بود واسم 
کلی عملکرد مفید داشتم هم از درس خوندن هم زندگی شخصی



در کل راضی ام از خودم

----------


## NiLQwoV

8روز (23^الی30آبان)
معادله و نامعادله ،تابع،مثلثات، حدوپیوستگی
آرایه :3 مبحث روزانه 
دستور زبان:12صفحه
قواعد :20صفحه

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

نمیدونم مشکل منه یا انجمن ولی شبا سایت خیلی طول میکشه لود بشه واس همین نمیتونم بیام
فارسی دستور تموم شد
دینی درس دو خوندم
لغت درس یک زبان عربی خوندم
فیزیک سوالای فصل یک حل کردم
شیمی هم نصف فصل یک خوندم
الان سرم درد میکنه تا شب نمیتونم درس بخونم
ولی ی کار مفید ک کردم این بود برناممو یه هفته زودتر میبندم ینی یه هفته مونده ب امتحانا

----------


## NiLQwoV

https://dl3.power-music.ir/music/n/n...-Beram-128.mp3

بی تو چه کنم؟

----------


## Parimah

> با وجود این مصوبه واقعا امیدی به قبولی داری؟


چرا امید نداشته باشه ؟ 

مشکل ذهنی یا جسمی داره ؟

این مصوبه رو باید لوله کنی بزاری دم کوووووچه عباس آقا

آدمهای کوته فکر همیشه دلسرد میکنن 

این جور افراد رو باید با خودکار قرمز خطشون زد: )

----------


## NiLQwoV

خب خب 
اومدم یه سری بزنم ببینم چخبره 



از الان دیگه پستی توی این تاپیک آپلود نمیشه 
زیرا این فرد باید ب امتحانات نهایی خویش بپردازد 



از حاشیه ک دور بشیم 
سخن دوست (کتاب ها ) خوش تر است 


من یه پرس و جو کردم 
و 
امتحانات نهایی سال های قبل رو چو کردم 
فهمیدم خیلی قرار نیست سخت بشه البته از این مسئولین و طراحان هیچی بعید نیست 


ترجیحا ۶۰ درصد تایمتون رو بزارید رو عمومی 
عمومی رو حتما از پایه بخونید (آرایه ، دستور،  قواعد ، گرامر و....)
چون یه چیز هایی ثابت و پیش‌نیازه 


حسابی درس بخونید ک امسال دیگه خلاص شید از این وضعیت 





مراقب خودتون باشید 
خوب غذا بخورید 
خوب بخوابید 
خوب با خوتون رفتار کنید 
خوب خوب درس بخونید 


نمیدونم کی برگردم 
ولی حتما تجربیاتم رو میزارم 





یا حق

----------


## LEA

*سلام وقت بخیر

استارتر یا همون نیلوفر عزیز فعلا حضور نداره و انگار تاپیکش خاموش شده

اینجا اموراتی که برای اهدافش انجام میداد رو میگذاشت

منم برای روشن موندن تاپیک نیلو و همچنین چون کارش برام ارزشمند و جالب بود راهشو ادامه میدم و اموراتی که انجام میدم رو اینجا میذارم

بقول نیلوفر کارامو اینجا قرار میدم که اگه کم هم انجام دادم خجالت بکشم بیشترش کنم

امورات رو از همین امروز قرار میدم



**فعلا دوتا دفتر ساده و جداگونه دارم که خب یکی برای برنامه ریزی و جزئیات درسیمه

یکی هم برای امورات شخصی و...

برای هر روز برنامه ی مناسب هم برای درس و هم برای امور شخصی مینویسم و هر کدوم که انجام شد کنارش علامت میزنم

اصول برنامه ریزی و نکاتی که باید در اون رعایت کرد رو زمان گذاشتم و تو یه مقاله ی خوب مطالعه کردم

گرچه الان اون برنامه ی ایده ال نیست اما خب باید از یه جایی شروع کرد و کم کم شناخت بیشتر میشه و کیفیت کار رو افزایش میدم و چندتا اپشن خوب بهش اضافه میکنم

اول لازمه مکتوب شده باشه و تعهد در اجرای اون اصل قرار بگیره

برنامه هم باید متناسب با شخصیت حقیقی باشه نه خود ارمانی(شخصیت فوق العاده ای که دوس داریم بهش برسیم)

درواقع خود ارمانی یک هدفه که باید به که باید به تدریج بهش رسید و کم کم...نه یهویی...این میشه کمال گرایی

تو برنامه فعلا روزانه قرارش دادم تا بعد که یه شناخت بهتر پیدا کردم تایم برنامه رو در بازه ی بیشتر از یک روز قرار بدم تا متعهد تر و منسجم تر جلو برم

و اینکه من کمال گرایی زیادی داشتم اما تو همون مقاله که عرض کردم در رابطه با افراد کمال گرا گفته بود:

مثل یه امتحان میمونه که وقتی یه سوال رو بلد نیستی بقیه ی سوالا رو هم جواب ندی...همینقد غیر منطقی

در واقع تو برنامه ریزی هر چی بتونیم بیشتر به امورات برسیم انگار شخصیتمون امتیاز بیشتری میگیره

بخوام کامل راجب بهش بگم طولانی میشه

خب تا همینجا کافیست

امشب برنامه های امروزمو اطلاع میدم حتی اگه نرسیده باشم کامل انجام بدم

فرداش موظفم مصمم تر جلو برم...

فعلا...

*

----------


## LEA

*برنامه ی امروز:*


*درسی:

*

*1) زیست: مباحث روده ی باریک و روده ی بزرگ و کبد*
*(همراه با تست و نکته برداری)*

*2)ریاضی:مبحث مثلثات (ایستگاه ها)*
*(همراه با غلط نامه و حل سوالات مارکدار و تست)*

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*

*امور شخصی:

*

*1) خواندن نمازهای یومیه سر وقت (نماز صبح رو خواب موندم)*
*2)مسواک قبل از هر نماز و قبل از خواب*
*3)مرتب کردن اتاق دو مرتبه(در طول روز و قبل از خواب)*
*4)صاف کردن مو سه مرتبه(اذیت کننده اس ...برای مرتب بودنشون باید اینطور باشه)*
*5)شستن ظرف های وعده ی نهار*
*6)خواندن کتاب بهانه تراشی ممنوع فصل سوم قسمت مسئولیت*
*7)روتین پوستی(هنوز تموم نشده البته یه قسمتیش مونده)*
*8)قبل از خواب ایه الکرسی یا قران(هنوز انجام نشده قبل از خواب انجامش میدم)*
*9)مراقبه قبل از خواب(این رو هم مثل بالایی هنوز انجام نشده قبل خواب انجامش میدم)

*


*اموری ک انجام نشد: روتین درسی که هر روز موظف به انجامشم و قرار بود امروز بیرون برم که وقت نشد*

----------


## Fateme18.

> *برنامه ی امروز:*
> 
> 
> *درسی:
> 
> *
> 
> *1) زیست: مباحث روده ی باریک و روده ی بزرگ و کبد*
> *(همراه با تست و نکته برداری)*
> ...


سلام چه کار خوب و جالبی 
من پشت کنکوری ام 
میتونم منم هرروز برنامم رو بزارم ؟������

----------


## LEA

> سلام چه کار خوب و جالبی 
> من پشت کنکوری ام 
> میتونم منم هرروز برنامم رو بزارم ؟������


سلام

اره این کار رو دوس دارم

هم برنامه هم ایده ها و هم احساس هایی که تو شرایط مختلف پیش میاد

بعد مدتی وقتی برمیگردی پست های خودتو میخونی یجور انگیزه و بینش میده

البته که میشه چرا که نه :Yahoo (90):

----------


## LEA

امروز رو با حال نامناسبی شروع کردم 

از صبح میگیرنم عود کرده بود و از شدت درد از خواب بیدار شدم

علاوه بر اون خواب خوبی هم ندیدم 

اما باید شروع میکردم

قول دادم با دوتا لغزش نشینم معطل

بلند شدم صبحانه اماده کردم همگی بخوریم ...با اینکه داشتم از سردرد کور میشدم اما تحملش کردم

بعد از صبحانه قرصمو خورده بودم کمی دراز کشیدم اروم بشه

وقتی با سرم صبوری میکنم انگار کمتر لج میکنه اروم میشه

لباسمو پوشیدم پیاد رفتم پارک لاله کمی تو هوای خنک و سرد راه رفتم  و بین ادمایی که با خنده و نشاط ورزش میکردن نگاهم به یه سگ کوچولوی پشمالو افتاد که خودشو لوس میکرد برای صاحبش بین درختا

بعد از راه رفتن یه گوشه نشستم و دفترچه ای که مطالب و اندیشه هامو توش مینوشتم باز کردم...عینک مطالعه رو زدم و چند دقیقه ای خوندمشون و رو هر جمله مکث میکردم تا برام جا بیفته

خوب بود در کل

اومدم خونه و اغاز روز

شروع روز خوب نبود...خب نباشه


اینجاهاس که باید کمالگرایی رو کنترل کرد


*بریم برای گزارش امروز که اصلاااا راضی نبودم 
اصلااا

اما خب امروز رو به تغذیه ی روح اختصاص دادم بعد از مدت ها
*

----------


## LEA

زمان تایپم طولانی شد بعد از ارسال کلا همه پرید :Yahoo (21): 

فردا ارسال میکنم برنامه ی امروز رو در اولین فرصت

شب بخیر

----------


## LEA

*سلام صبح بخیر


* *برنامه ی دیروز*

*درسی:

*

*فقط زیست شناسی: مبحث گردش خون (همراه با نکته برداری)*

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*

*امور شخصی:

*

*1)خواندن نماز های یومیه(نماز صبح رو نرسیدم)*
*2)صاف کردن مو 4 مرتبه(اول صبح...قبل هر نماز و قبل از خواب)*
*3)مسواک سه بار(قبل هر نماز و قبل از خواب)*
*4)روتین پوست*
*5)شستن ظروف وعده ی نهار*
*6)مرتب کردن اتاق یک مرتبه( مرتب نگه داشتم که فقط قبل از خواب مرتبش کنم)*
*7)خواندن داستان الهام بخش برایان بنکس*
*8)پیاده روی*
*9)خواندن قرآن قبل از خواب

*


*/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

*

*اموراتی که انجام نشد:*

*درسی= ریاضی و شیمی و مقدار دیگه ای زیست + روتین روزانه ی درسی*

*امور شخصی= ادامه ی فصل سوم بهانه تراشی ممنوع + قسمت اول اوار افتاب از سهراب سپهری

*

*(شعر ذهنم رو خالی میکنه و افکارمو مرتب میکنه...نه هر شعری...علاوه بر اون خرد و قوه ی تفکر رو تقویت میکنه...بخصوص اشعار پر مفهموم)

*

***************************************************  ***********************************

*

*این برنامه ی دیروز بود*
*دیروز بعد از مدت ها به خودم و حال درونیم رسیدم*
*لازم بود*
*گرد و خاک روحمو پاک کردم*
*بخاطر همین برنامه ی دیروز خوب نبود*
*اما باید ری استارت میشدم تا بهتر و مصمم تر جلو برم*


*امیدوارم امروز برای همه مفید و خوب باشه و حداکثر استفاده از تایم امروز رو داشته باشید( در هر جنبه ای)*

*موفق باشین*

----------


## LEA

*سلام شب بخیر*
*داشتم شعر تار و پود از مجموعه ی اوار افتاب رو میخوندم(سهراب سپهری)*
*کوتاه بود خوندنش شاید سه دقیقه شد*
*اما چقدر معناش قشنگ بود*
*وقتی شعر میخونم بخصوص قالب های مورد علاقمو مدام در حال لبخند زدنم و سرم رو با هر کلمه ی شعر به نشانه ی فهم یا تعجب و تحسین تکون میدم*

*قسمتی از شعر این بود:*
*نگاهی به روی نهر خروشان خم شد*
*تصویری شکست*
*خیالی از هم گسیخت...*

*درواقع کلش به این اشاره داشت که فرصت ها و عمر سریع تر از اونچه که فکرشو میکنی میگذره*
*در این میان روشنی و اگاهی رو به وجودت بده*

*خب این از این*

*گزارش امروز رو هم بزودی ارسال میکنم*
*عملکرد بهتر از دیروز بود...*

----------


## LEA

*برنامه ی امروز

*


*درسی:

*

*1)زیست شناسی*
*2)ریاضی*
*3)شیمی

*



*امورات شخصی:

*

*1)خواندن نماز های یومیه(به نماز صبح نرسیدم)*
*2)صاف کردن مو 5 مرتبه(تعداد رو افزایش دادم تا کمتر گره بخورن...اول صبح و قبل هر نماز و قبل از خواب)*
*3)مسواک زدن 3 مرتبه(قبل هر نماز و قبل خواب)*
*4)مرتب کردن اتاق 2 مرتبه*
*5)روتین پوست(هنوز تموم نشده یه مورد مونده)*
*6)ورزش* 
*7)اماده کردن نهار و شستن ظروف این وعده*
*8)خواندن اوار افتاب قسمت تار و پود(به مدت سه دقیقه)*
*9)خواندن ادامه ی فصل 3 کتاب بهانه تراشی ممنوع* 
*10)دیدن کلیپ انگیزشی الهام بخش*
*11)ایت الکرسی و مراقبه قبل از خواب*

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++*

*چند راهکار:

*

*1)شدت و قدرت یادگیری رو باید زیاد کنم = این کار با تمرکز و دوری از پرداختن به حواشی بدست میاد*

*مراقبه و ورزش و انضباط فردی مداوم میتونه موثر باشه...عوامل دیگه هم هستن
*


*2)از فردا 4 درس تخصصی رو قرار میدم تا منظم و هماهنگ جلو برن...سخته اما باید طوری برنامه بچینم و مبحث بندی کنم که به بهترین نحو جلو برد
*

*3)فردا زودتر از همیشه بیدار بشم تا بهتر به اموراتم برسم

*

*4)هدفم صرفا تموم کردن برنامم نباشه...باید بالاترین کیفیت رو لحاظ کنم

*

*5)چرت کوتاه بین روز رو انجام نمیدم و به جاش یه دوش کوتاه میگیرم*

*مداومت یادم نره*
*مداومت* 
*مداومت*
*مداومت*
*در حال فروپاشی هم باشم باید برنامه منظم جلو بره= انضباط فردی*


*تمام شد فعلا*

*شب بخیر آسمان شب*

----------


## من ایرانم

> *برنامه ی امروز
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *درسی:
> 
> *
> 
> ...


چه جالب هر دوی شما خیلی پر انگیزه هستید 
امیدوارم ایشون هم ب تاپیک برگردن 
تمام پست های تاپیک رو خوندم 

 منم واسه زنده نگه داشتن این تاپیک یکم از برنامه هامو اینجا گذاشتم تا شاید خجالت کشیدم و درس خوندم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## LEA

> چه جالب هر دوی شما خیلی پر انگیزه هستید 
> امیدوارم ایشون هم ب تاپیک برگردن 
> تمام پست های تاپیک رو خوندم 
> 
>  منم واسه زنده نگه داشتن این تاپیک یکم از برنامه هامو اینجا گذاشتم تا شاید خجالت کشیدم و درس خوندم


متشکرم

شاید بنظر پر انگیزه باشم اما هر حالتی هم باشیم موظف به اجراییم و این بسیار اهمیت داره

خیلی هم خوب

برنامه ی شما باعث انگیزه هم میشه

----------


## LEA

در توانم نیست امشب گزارش بزارم

فردا میزارم

خسته ام...

----------


## LEA

*به عکسم نگاه کردم

به چشمایی که چقدر اشک ریخته

به شونه هایی که چقدر لرزیده

به تنهایی نگاه

به درد تو لبخند

به غم ظریف چهره

عمیقا دلم برای شخص تو عکس سوخت

چقدر شب ها درد قلبش زیاد میشد که احساس میکرد فردا قلبش می ایسته

بارها وقت غروب پنجره ی اتاقشو باز میکرد و زل میزد به اسمون

انگار که خدا رو داره میبینه

بهش میگفت اگه ولم کنی بی برو برگشت می برم از دنیات

چقدر شب ها پرید از خواب

تو تاریکی چقدر نشست

چقدر نیمه شب ها کنار دیوار زانو زد و سرشو تکیه داد به دیوار و چشم بسته اشک ریخت

سلول سلولش انگار درحال له شدن بودن از غم

بی پناهی

ترس

اوارگی روح

میدونی ادم ها که اینا رو نمیدونن

فقط میبینن چقدر خونسرد و خنثی هستی

چقدر منطقی برخورد میکنی

همه چی چقد برات اوکیه

نمیدونن...

هیچی نمیدونن...


*

----------


## LEA

*امروز انگار همه چی اوار شده بود رو سرم

پر از تناقض و درماندگی

انگار که یه ماهی رو از اب بیاری بیرون بزاریش یه کنار تا هی تکون بخوره و کاری هم از دستش برنیاد

کمی جدی تر و خشک تر از همیشه با خانواده حرف زدم

ادم این شکلی نیستم

حتی اگه خوب نباشم رفتارم اینطوری نیست

نه اینکه بد حرف بزنم

ابدا اهلش نیستم

فقط کمی لبخند زدن رو فراموش کردم امروز

اونقدر درمانده شدم که دوچرخه رو برداشتم و با بالاترین سرعت رکاب زدم تو خیابونا

اونقدر که عرق کنم و نفس نفس بزنم

سرخ بشه صورتم

یه گوشه نگه داشتم چندتا نفس عمیق کشیدم

بسه دیگه

تمومش کن

مسیرت و با دوتا مانع رها نکن

همینه که هست

حلش میکنی...چجوری حلش میکنی هم باید بفهمی

اگه اومدی تو این راه تا تهش 100 درصد جلو میری

میخوای جا بزنی بیخود کردی این مسیرو انتخاب کردی

دنیا معطل تو نیس

درد داره که داره...

مگه راه تو صاف و همواره برای رسیدن به هدفت؟پر از سنگ و ناهمواریه

برگرد به خودت

برگرد 

زندگی پر از ایستادن ها ی مکرر بعد از زمین خوردن های پشت سر همه

راهشو بلد نیستی برو یاد بگیر

بریم برای ادامه دادن بهتر از هر زمانی...
*

----------


## LEA

*سلام شب بخیر

بعد از غیبت تقریبا دو سه روزه اومدم اینجا

دلم میخواد ذهنمو باز بذارم هوا بخوره

انگار خاک گرفته

گاهی لازمه چشم ها روبست و دوباره باز کرد و دقیق تر نگاه کرد 

به خودمون...به شرایط...منطقی

اینکه باید یاد بگیریم تا مشکلی برامون بوجود میاد و سریع نندازیم گردن بقیه

شده تمام مسئولیت زندگیتو به عهده بگیری؟ اغلب نه

یه بار هم که شده مسئولیت زندگیمونو به عهده بگیریم و متهد باشیم

منتظر نمونیم یکی از غیب برسه نجاتمون بده

نجات دهنده ات همون کسی هس که وقتی میری جلوی اینه میبینیش

یه سری اتفاقا دست ما نیس این درست

اما طرز برخورد با اون اتافاق که دست ما هست

وقت ضعیف بودن و نشستن تموم شده

باید ایستاد

دنیا منتظر تو نمیمونه تا حالت خوب شه بعد بچرخه

پس هر حالتی هم که هستی موظفی به سخت تلاش کردن

بقول ادیسون:جایگزینی برای سخت کوشی نیست

به دنبال راحت طلبی های بی پایه نباشیم

و به امور سخت و ضروری بپردازیم که لازمه ی رشدمونه*

----------


## LEA

*گزارش امروز :*


*درسی:*

*زیست

ریاضی

شیمی

فیزیک 

روتین روزانه*


////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


*امور شخصی:
*

*مسواک زدن 3 مرتبه

معنویات

مرتب کردن اتاق 2 مرتبه

صاف کردن مو 4 مرتبه

ورزش

شستن ظروف وعده ی نهار

خواندن یک داستان الهام بخش

گوش دادن به پادکست

گوش دادن به حداکثر 3 موزیک

خواندن ادامه ی فصل سوم بهانه تراشی ممنوع

روتین پوست

خواندن قران قبل از خواب(هنوز انجام نشده اما انجام میشه)*

/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


ا*مروز خیلی بهتر بود برام

از لحاظ پیوستگی و انضباط فردی

منسجم بود اما هنوز جا داره بهتر و بهتر بشه هر روز

اموراتی که انجام نشد:

شیمی و فیزیک با قی موند یه سری مباحث

کپی یه سری مطالب انجام نشد



بریم برنامه ی بهتر بریزیم برای فردا و کیفیت رو هم ببریم بالا

هم باید برنامه تموم بشه و هم با کیفیت و عالی تموم بشه
**

شبتون بخیر*

----------


## LEA

اینم یه پادکست کوتاه تقریبا اما خوب و مفید

دوس داشتین گوش کنید کمک کننده اس

----------


## NiLQwoV

*بعد از مدت ها اومدم یه پست بزارم* 
درگیرم خیلی زیاد 
درس و امتحانات ترمیم معدل و کار 
بشدت داره بهم فشار میاره 
خیلی زیاد 

باید یکم نظم بدم ب زندگیم 
هیچی مثل بی نظمی نمیتونه منو عصبی کنه البته بعد از فامیل پدری 



ریاضی رو با فیلم های آلا میخونم 
صفر تا صدش رو 
فیزیک و شیمی هم همینطور 
فک کنم باید توی شیمی و فیزیک حذفیات داشته باشم 
یه درصد ۴۰ هم تو این دوتا درس برام کافیه 

زیست رو خودم میخونم حال ندارم فیلم ببینم 
عمومی هم ک معلوم نیست چی بشه 
ولی اگه برگردن هم همون ماه آخر میخونمشون شاید ادبیات رو همراه اختصاصی پیش ببرم شششاید

----------


## LEA

سلام شب همگی بخیر


یک شب دیگه از زیستن در حال گذره

از امروزم متاسفانه راضی نبودم

خیلی چیز ها غالب شد و خیلی چیز ها منو ثابت نگه داشت 

افکار از همیشه پر رنگ تر و ذهن از همیشه اشفته تر

یه چیز رو فهمیدم

اینکه عادت نکنیم به منفی دیدن و بدی ها رو دیدن

یه کمم اطرافمونو ببینیم 

چیزایی که داریم

که قابل شمارش نیستن

دست از ناسپاسی برداریم

اولش ادم با خودش میگه من مگه چی دارم؟و همه ی بدبختی ها رو میزاره جلوش و روش تمرکز میکنه مدت ها

اونقدر تمرکز میکنه که ذهنش میشه پر از منفی و دامن میزنه به حال روحیش

اشفته اش میکنه

تو ثروت های عظیمی داری که قیمتشون قابل فهم نیست...

کاش بفهمیم...

امروز اونقد ذهنم اشفته بوده که الان احساس میکنم درد میکنه

امشب یه مراقبه ی خیلی خوب و کمی نشستن به درگاه حق رو داشته باشم

نه فقط امشب بلکه هر شب و همیشه

خدا فقط برای روز های سخت نیست

یار ابدی منه

ازش خواستم رفاقت با خودش رو نصیبم کنه

میدونم که صدامو میشنوه

همه ی هستی من! جز تو هیچ کس رو ندارما...من بدون تو یه خالی پوچم...دستم رو ول نکنی جان من

ممنونم ازت که نگاهم میکنی همه ی وجودم...همین نگاهم که میکنی من هیچی نمیخوام

 هیچی...

----------


## NiLQwoV

_از زمانی که مسئولیت زندگیم رو به عهده گرفتم خیلی میگذره 
مسئولیت رفتار هام ، عملکردم ، هزینه هام ، آینده و گذشته 

چقدر تجربه کسب کردم 
چقدر اتفاقات افتاد 
آدم های مختلف با شخصیت های مختلف 
از هر کدوم یه چیزی یاد گرفتم 

الان نوک قله نیستم 
چون در پی فتح قله نبودم 
من منظره کنار پرتگاه رو ترجیح دادم 

و بار ها لغزیدم 
سقوط کردم و آسیب دیدم 
اما الان ک ب درون دره نگاه میکنم 
چیزی جز خاطره نیست 
اون پایین زیادی آشناس واسم شاید دفعه بعدی با اراده و برنامه قبلی سقوط کردم _

----------


## LEA

*همیشه از اینکه خودمو نخوام میترسم

یه لحظه هایی میان تو زندگیم که چنان میرم تو سیاهی مطلق که هیچی حالمو خوب نمیکنه

بگن هر چی تو بگی همون هم حالمو خوب نمیکنه

اونجا ها من مردم لحظاتی



امروز بد نبود اما خوبم نبود
امشب برنامه میچینم مثل روال هر شب

فردا شروع کنم مثل روال هر صبح

امیدوارم حالم روبه راه تر بشه

اما شاید نگاهی به اسمون حالمو خوب کنه*

----------


## NiLQwoV

از وقتی اهداف جدید برای خودم چیدم 
خیلی حساس تر شدم 
خیلی منزوی و کم حرف 
دیگه علاقه ای ب گفتگو با دوستام و همکارام ندارم 
حوصله نشستن تو جمع خونواده هم ندارم 


حتی حال ندارم یکم اهل منزل رو اذیت کنم 


تو این مدت بخاطر کار سخت و در کنارش درس خوندن خیلی لاغر و ضعیف شدم 
نه استراحت درست و حسابی و نه وقت میکنم خوب غذا بخورم 
همش در حال دویدن یا یه گوشه نشستن و فکر کردنم
زیر چشمام یکم کبود و صورتم خیلی رنگ پریده ب نظر میرسه 
انگار از جبهه بین النهرین در جنگ جهانی اول اومدم 



دلم هیچی نمیخواد حتی قدم زدن تو کوچه ی قدیمی خونه مامان بزرگ 

فقط میخوام تموم شه همه چیز  هرچی زودتر از این بلاتکلیفی و سردرگمی درام

----------


## NaKayama

> از وقتی اهداف جدید برای خودم چیدم 
> خیلی حساس تر شدم 
> خیلی منزوی و کم حرف 
> دیگه علاقه ای ب گفتگو با دوستام و همکارام ندارم 
> حوصله نشستن تو جمع خونواده هم ندارم
> حتی حال ندارم یکم اهل منزل رو اذیت کنم 
> تو این مدت بخاطر کار سخت و در کنارش درس خوندن خیلی لاغر و ضعیف شدم 
> نه استراحت درست و حسابی و نه وقت میکنم خوب غذا بخورم 
> همش در حال دویدن یا یه گوشه نشستن و فکر کردنم
> ...


دوست عزیز نهایتا سلامتی از همه چیز مهمتره بعضی آسیب های فیزیکی یا روانی تا آخر عمر یا تا مدت طولانی با آدم میمونن شما الان تازه اول جوونیته
وقتی شما سلامتی روانی و فیزیکیت رو در این حد به خطر بندازی باید بدونی یه جای کار ایراد داره به احتمال زیاد تو برنامه ریزی
مشخصه آدم بسیار با اراده و پشتکاری هستی اما شاید بد نباشه با یه روان شناس هم صحبت کنی

----------


## NiLQwoV

> دوست عزیز نهایتا سلامتی از همه چیز مهمتره بعضی آسیب های فیزیکی یا روانی تا آخر عمر یا تا مدت طولانی با آدم میمونن شما الان تازه اول جوونیته
> وقتی شما سلامتی روانی و فیزیکیت رو در این حد به خطر بندازی باید بدونی یه جای کار ایراد داره به احتمال زیاد تو برنامه ریزی
> مشخصه آدم بسیار با اراده و پشتکاری هستی اما شاید بد نباشه با یه روان شناس هم صحبت کنی


ممنون بابت حس انسان دوستانه و راهنمایی تون 

حتما باید یه تجدید نظر بکنم تو برنامه 
ولی این وضعیت تا یکماه دیگه میتونه ادامه داشته باشه 

بعدش با یک روانشناس صحبتی خواهم داشت

----------


## NiLQwoV

به اصرار عسل (دوست دوران دبیرستان و همکار فعلی ) موقع صرف ناهار تست mbti دادیم 
تست من :

و تست اون infj دراومد 
نمیدونم چرا انقدر با این تایپ سازگارم 
عمیقا infj هارو دوست دارم و دلم میخواد باهاشون وقت بگذرونم

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22


به اصرار عسل (دوست دوران دبیرستان و همکار فعلی ) موقع صرف ناهار تست mbti دادیم 
تست من :

و تست اون infj دراومد 
نمیدونم چرا انقدر با این تایپ سازگارم 
عمیقا infj هارو دوست دارم و دلم میخواد باهاشون وقت بگذرونم


کاملا مخالفم

اینطوری نیستی که

فقط بعضیاش درسته

بعضیاش تعجب میکنم
*

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *
> 
> کاملا مخالفم
> 
> اینطوری نیستی که
> 
> فقط بعضیاش درسته
> 
> بعضیاش تعجب میکنم
> *


حق با توعه 
بنظر خودمم اشتباهه بعضیهاش 
۱۰۰درصد منطقی آخه؟  :Y (660):

----------


## NiLQwoV

۱۹ آذرماه
سه ساعت فیزیک سه ساعت شیمی دوساعت زیست

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22




حق با توعه 
بنظر خودمم اشتباهه بعضیهاش 
۱۰۰درصد منطقی آخه؟ 


منم یه بار دیگه بگیرم

اولی برا من حامی بود*

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *
> 
> منم یه بار دیگه بگیرم
> 
> اولی برا من حامی بود*


تو همون حامی هستی واسه همینه میتونم باهات کنار بیام ولی بگیر بزار اینجا همه آشنا شن با تایپ mbti مائده خانوم

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22




تو همون حامی هستی واسه همینه میتونم باهات کنار بیام ولی بگیر بزار اینجا همه آشنا شن با تایپ mbti مائده خانوم


اینجوری میشناسنم ک

همیشه علاقه داشتم ناشناخته باشمنمیدونم چرا

فراریم از ادما

ظاهرم اینو نشون نمیده البته

درونم دختربچه ایه یکی که نزدیکش میشه جیغ میزنه میره قایم یشه*

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *
> 
> اینجوری میشناسنم ک
> 
> همیشه علاقه داشتم ناشناخته باشمنمیدونم چرا
> 
> فراریم از ادما
> 
> ظاهرم اینو نشون نمیده البته
> ...


دلیل فعالیت م تو این پلتفرم اینه که 
اینجا کسی منو نمیشناسه برای همین راحت میتونم صحبت کنم و از خودم و اهداف و ایده هام بگم 
از علایقم 
از عملکردم 
از روز بدی ک داشتم 


معمولا آدم های اطرافم منو یه آدمی میبینن ک تمایلی ب برقراری ارتباط نداره 
ولی متوجه نیستن ک من چ نیاز های از ارتباط دارم 
و فقط منو یه آدم خودخواه و ضد اجتماع میبینن 


ولی تو خوب میدونی من چجور آدمی هستم 
و از این بابت خوشحالم

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22




دلیل فعالیت م تو این پلتفرم اینه که 
اینجا کسی منو نمیشناسه برای همین راحت میتونم صحبت کنم و از خودم و اهداف و ایده هام بگم 
از علایقم 
از عملکردم 
از روز بدی ک داشتم 


معمولا آدم های اطرافم منو یه آدمی میبینن ک تمایلی ب برقراری ارتباط نداره 
ولی متوجه نیستن ک من چ نیاز های از ارتباط دارم 
و فقط منو یه آدم خودخواه و ضد اجتماع میبینن 


ولی تو خوب میدونی من چجور آدمی هستم 
و از این بابت خوشحالم


این چیزیه ک باهاش زندگی میکنم اسمون*

----------


## LEA

*https://mindtoolbox.ir/questionnaire...5821&utmid=236

نیلووو

اینو ببین

عین تو شدم

کمال همنشین درمن اثر نمود*

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *https://mindtoolbox.ir/questionnaire...5821&utmid=236
> 
> نیلووو
> 
> اینو ببین
> 
> عین تو شدم
> 
> کمال همنشین درمن اثر نمود*


همینهههههه موفقیتتتتت :Yahoo (65): 
خوشحال شدم

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22




همینهههههه موفقیتتتتت
خوشحال شدم


پرچم سفیدو بالا میبرم*

----------


## Pcstud

> به اصرار عسل (دوست دوران دبیرستان و همکار فعلی ) موقع صرف ناهار تست mbti دادیم 
> تست من :فایل پیوست 102868
> فایل پیوست 102869
> و تست اون infj دراومد 
> نمیدونم چرا انقدر با این تایپ سازگارم 
> عمیقا infj هارو دوست دارم و دلم میخواد باهاشون وقت بگذرونم


سلام. منم قبلا تست دادم intj دراومد. حالا جالبه میگه intj ها خیلی کم هستن. دوستتون هم که infj هست کمیاب ترین نوع شخصیتاست. البته من خودم فکر میکنم یه چیزی بین intj و infj هستم البته درصدش هم خیلی نزدیک بود پس تستش درست بود

----------


## NiLQwoV

> سلام. منم قبلا تست دادم intj دراومد. حالا جالبه میگه intj ها خیلی کم هستن. دوستتون هم که infj هست کمیاب ترین نوع شخصیتاست. البته من خودم فکر میکنم یه چیزی بین intj و infj هستم البته درصدش هم خیلی نزدیک بود پس تستش درست بود


این چندمین بار بود ک تست دادم و همش intj دراومد در رابطه با کمیابی infj ها خیلی کمیاب هستن ولی در رابطه با تایپ خودم نمیدونم چند درصدیم 
درباره تایپ شما 
inxj بهترین حالته 
یعنی درصد منطقی و احساسی بودنتون با هم برابر باشه و در موقعیت های متفاوت بجای x    میتونهfیاt قرار بگیره

----------


## Pcstud

> این چندمین بار بود ک تست دادم و همش intj دراومد در رابطه با کمیابی infj ها خیلی کمیاب هستن ولی در رابطه با تایپ خودم نمیدونم چند درصدیم 
> درباره تایپ شما 
> inxj بهترین حالته 
> یعنی درصد منطقی و احساسی بودنتون با هم برابر باشه و در موقعیت های متفاوت بجای x    میتونهfیاt قرار بگیره


میگن ۳ درصد از مردم intj هستن

----------


## NiLQwoV

> میگن ۳ درصد از مردم intj هستن


من هر کیو میبینم میگه intj ام  :Y (734):

----------


## LEA

*جالبه که من 3 بار امشب تست دادم شد عین نیلوفر

هر سه بار عین هم*

----------


## _Aramesh_

> به اصرار عسل (دوست دوران دبیرستان و همکار فعلی ) موقع صرف ناهار تست mbti دادیم 
> تست من :فایل پیوست 102868
> فایل پیوست 102869
> و تست اون infj دراومد 
> نمیدونم چرا انقدر با این تایپ سازگارم 
> عمیقا infj هارو دوست دارم و دلم میخواد باهاشون وقت بگذرونم


وااای دقیقا منم infj ام دوست صمیمیم معماره و شدیداً سازگاری داریم .
نکنه تو اونی ؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Pcstud

> من هر کیو میبینم میگه intj ام


شاید همه اینجا جمع شدیم  :Yahoo (20):  درصد احساس من ۴۵ و منطقم شد ۵۵  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## _Aramesh_

> شاید همه اینجا جمع شدیم  درصد احساس من ۴۵ و منطقم شد ۵۵


ببین من دوستم که معماره شدیداااا علاقه زیادی به برنامه ریزی داره.
فکر کن یه کاغذ داره که توش نوشته فردا از ساعت فلان تا فلان ناهار ، از ساعت فلان تا فلان وقت گذراندن با خانواده و... در این حددد 
ببین اگه اینجوری هستی معماری 
من خودم که حامیم خیلی آدم رویاپردازیم و مشاور خوبی هستم

----------


## Pcstud

> ببین من دوستم که معماره شدیداااا علاقه زیادی به برنامه ریزی داره.
> فکر کن یه کاغذ داره که توش نوشته فردا از ساعت فلان تا فلان ناهار ، از ساعت فلان تا فلان وقت گذراندن با خانواده و... در این حددد 
> ببین اگه اینجوری هستی معماری 
> من خودم که حامیم خیلی آدم رویاپردازیم و مشاور خوبی هستم


قسمت برنامه ریزی رو دارم ولی یه سری خصوصیات infj رو که خوندم حس کردم بعضی از خصوصیاتشونو دارم. این تست رو خیلی دوست دارم به نظرم از هر تستی که تا الان امتحان کردم دقیق تره. به جای پرسیدن ماه تولد و اینچیزا که علمی نیست این رو باید انجام داد

----------


## Mhdmhb

گفتم مام امتحان کنیم با اجازتون😐

----------


## NiLQwoV

> گفتم مام امتحان کنیم با اجازتون


وای 
شماها بندگان ارشد خداوند هستید

----------


## NiLQwoV

> ببین من دوستم که معماره شدیداااا علاقه زیادی به برنامه ریزی داره.
> فکر کن یه کاغذ داره که توش نوشته فردا از ساعت فلان تا فلان ناهار ، از ساعت فلان تا فلان وقت گذراندن با خانواده و... در این حددد 
> ببین اگه اینجوری هستی معماری 
> من خودم که حامیم خیلی آدم رویاپردازیم و مشاور خوبی هستم


تا یک سال آینده م رو ساعت ب ساعت نوشتم 
حتی اینکه دوسال دیگه چ لباسی باید بخرم

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط berasmeyadegar


https://mindtoolbox.ir/questionnaire...5821&utmid=236

نیلووو

اینو ببین

عین تو شدم

کمال همنشین درمن اثر نمود


شتتتتتتتتت منم INTJ ام
دیدی خدا مارو واسه هم ساخته؟ ایمان بیار*

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


گفتم مام امتحان کنیم با اجازتون


ماجراجو*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ianai




شتتتتتتتتت منم INTJ ام
دیدی خدا مارو واسه هم ساخته؟ ایمان بیار


*

----------


## HUNDRED

*INTJ_T*

----------


## NiLQwoV

جمع مون جمعه ها

----------


## HUNDRED

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sunLIGHT


INTJ_T


ایندفعه با دقت بیشتری جواب دادم
فایل پیوست 102885
چقدرم ک بهم میاد 
انیشتین و پاسکال و نیوتن و بیل گیتس نیز اینگونه هستند*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> وای 
> شماها بندگان ارشد خداوند هستید


چرا خخخ

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> ماجراجو*


بده یا خوبه؟

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mhdmhb


بده یا خوبه؟������


خوبه دیگه، بدش چیه*

----------


## Mhdmhb

> *
> 
> خوبه دیگه، بدش چیه*


خب پس خدارشکر خخ

----------


## NiLQwoV

> وااای دقیقا منم infj ام دوست صمیمیم معماره و شدیداً سازگاری داریم .
> نکنه تو اونی ؟


نمیدونم ولی من با هر کس تونستم کنار بیام infj بوده  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *جالبه که من 3 بار امشب تست دادم شد عین نیلوفر
> 
> هر سه بار عین هم*


 :Yahoo (16):  ها ها ها

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *
> 
> ایندفعه با دقت بیشتری جواب دادم
> فایل پیوست 102885
> چقدرم ک بهم میاد 
> انیشتین و پاسکال و نیوتن و بیل گیتس نیز اینگونه هستند*


استفاده کن 
تو جزو دسته باهوش ترین هایی

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22




 ها ها ها


*

----------


## NiLQwoV

https://media.isongs.ir/Music/1401/0...e%20Things.mp3


موزیک مالِ ۲۰سال پیشه....

----------


## felfel rize

> *https://mindtoolbox.ir/questionnaire...5821&utmid=236
> 
> نیلووو
> 
> اینو ببین
> 
> عین تو شدم
> 
> کمال همنشین درمن اثر نمود*



منم INTJ شدم کههههه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## NiLQwoV

من دارم زجر میکشم 
چقدر بدم میاد از فیزیک

----------


## felfel rize

> من دارم زجر میکشم 
> چقدر بدم میاد از فیزیک


کاری با فیزیک ندارم فعلا، کاکتوسات چقد جیگرنننننن :Y (711):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## NiLQwoV

> کاری با فیزیک ندارم فعلا، کاکتوسات چقد جیگرنننننن


برای تو خوشگلم

----------


## felfel rize

قربونت بشم کهههه بوس به کلۀ خودشون و صاحبشون :Yahoo (4):  :Y (477):  :Y (591):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط felfel rize



منم INTJ شدم کههههه


اوووه*

----------


## NiLQwoV

*فردا سه شنبه س و من نمیرم سرکار 

بخوام یه دید کلی بدم نسبت ب فردا 
تا ۱۲ میخوام بخوابم 
بعدش ۱۲ تا ۱۲/۵ صورتمو بشورم و بعدش صبحونه همیشگی (جو دوسر) و یه ماگ اسپرسو و دوباره بخوابم *

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22


من دارم زجر میکشم 
چقدر بدم میاد از فیزیک 



درس نچسب و مسخره‌
یه بار نشد باهاش درست ارتباط بگیرم*

----------


## NiLQwoV

بای بای intj ها من ENTJ شدم  :Yahoo (110):   @ianai@  @berasmeyadegar@  @felfel rize@

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22





بای بای intj ها من ENTJ شدم   @ianai@  @berasmeyadegar@  @felfel rize@


دوباره رفتی تست دادی؟*

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *
> 
> دوباره رفتی تست دادی؟*


آخه شک کردم من آدم درونگرایی نیستم تو جامعه

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22




آخه شک کردم من آدم درونگرایی نیستم تو جامعه


من ۲.۳ سال پیش بود که تست دادم شدم این
حالا برم یه دور دیگه امتحان کنم، شاید منم عوض شدم*

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *
> 
> من ۲.۳ سال پیش بود که تست دادم شدم این
> حالا برم یه دور دیگه امتحان کنم، شاید منم عوض شدم*


منتظرم ببینم تو چیکار میکنی

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22




منتظرم ببینم تو چیکار میکنی


نه حالا فعلا برو بخواب
بعدش انجامش میدم*

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *
> 
> نه حالا فعلا برو بخواب
> بعدش انجامش میدم*


هر طور مایلی

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22




هر طور مایلی


آخه مال من تستش خارجی بود، این ایرانیه
باید بگردم اونو پیدا کنم ببینم مال چه سایتی بود*

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *
> 
> آخه مال من تستش خارجی بود، این ایرانیه
> باید بگردم اونو پیدا کنم ببینم مال چه سایتی بود*


اگه خواستی میتونم کمکت کنم و آدرس سایت رو بهت بدم

----------


## Elnaz.82

> اگه خواستی میتونم کمکت کنم و آدرس سایت رو بهت بدم


*منم میخام*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22


فایل پیوست 102912فایل پیوست 102913


بای بای intj ها من ENTJ شدم   @ianai@  @berasmeyadegar@  @felfel rize@


یعنی چی عههههه

الان منم میرم میزنم باز*

----------


## felfel rize

به به خانم فرمانده :Yahoo (16):  :Y (468): 
الان که اینطوریه اصن منم دوباره میرم تست بدم :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (23): 
ولی جدا از شوخی من خودمم درمورد E یا I بودنم دو به شکم چون واقعا نمیشه گف درون گرا یا برون گرای کاملم
تو تستمم ۵۶ به ۴۴ درون گرام ولی حس میکنم از اثرات پشت کنکوری بودنه چون قبل این چند سال درگیری با کنکور و کرونا و... واقعا آدم مجلس گرم کنی بودم بین هم سن و سالام :Y (673):

----------


## LEA

*دوباره شد معمار*

----------


## felfel rize

> *دوباره شد معمار*



منممممم :Y (673): 
این سایت یکم ادبیات سوالاش فرق میکرد حس میکردم تهش ESFP میشم ولی همون INTJ شد :Yahoo (65):

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *منم میخام*


خدمت شما 
https://www.16personalities.com/fa/%...B5%DB%8C%D8%AA

----------


## NiLQwoV

> به به خانم فرمانده
> الان که اینطوریه اصن منم دوباره میرم تست بدم
> ولی جدا از شوخی من خودمم درمورد E یا I بودنم دو به شکم چون واقعا نمیشه گف درون گرا یا برون گرای کاملم
> تو تستمم ۵۶ به ۴۴ درون گرام ولی حس میکنم از اثرات پشت کنکوری بودنه چون قبل این چند سال درگیری با کنکور و کرونا و... واقعا آدم مجلس گرم کنی بودم بین هم سن و سالام


نه من واقعا برونگرا هستم و ارتباط های بالایی دارم شاید ۳۰ درصد درون‌گرا باشم 
ولی بقیه ش ثابته همیشه

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *دوباره شد معمار*


معمار بودن مگه بده

----------


## NiLQwoV

> منممممم
> این سایت یکم ادبیات سوالاش فرق میکرد حس میکردم تهش ESFP میشم ولی همون INTJ شد


در کنار هم زندگی می‌کنیم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Pcstud

> *دوباره شد معمار*


ایلان ماسک هم معماره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Pcstud

> *
> 
> آخه مال من تستش خارجی بود، این ایرانیه
> باید بگردم اونو پیدا کنم ببینم مال چه سایتی بود*


منم انگلیسی رو شرکت کرده بودم نمیدونستم فارسیش هم هست . آدرس انگلیسیش اینه
https://www.16personalities.com/free-personality-test

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22




خدمت شما 
https://www.16personalities.com/fa/%...B5%DB%8C%D8%AA


من با این ادرس رفتم

نتیجه اش متفاوت شد

معتقدم که دقیق تره

به من هم نزدیکتره

من احساس نزدیکی بیشتری کردم

اما الان گیج شدممممم

https://www.16personalities.com/fa/i...B5%DB%8C%D8%AA





من هیچ من نگاه*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pcstud


ایلان ماسک هم معماره 


عه؟*

----------


## LEA

*ملکه الیزابت هم تیپ شخصیتیش مثل منه*

----------


## felfel rize

> *
> 
> من با این ادرس رفتم
> 
> نتیجه اش متفاوت شد
> 
> معتقدم که دقیق تره
> 
> به من هم نزدیکتره
> ...


هرچی که هست بی تعارف من مدت زیادی نیس اینجام ولی خیلی حس خوبی نسبت به شما دارم و ازتون انرژی مثبت میگیرم :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (90): 
بهترینا سهمتون :Y (697):

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط berasmeyadegar




من با این ادرس رفتم

نتیجه اش متفاوت شد

معتقدم که دقیق تره

به من هم نزدیکتره

من احساس نزدیکی بیشتری کردم

اما الان گیج شدممممم

https://www.16personalities.com/fa/i...B5%DB%8C%D8%AA





من هیچ من نگاه


لینک رو اشتباه شده بود الان ویرایش کردم ببخشید*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط felfel rize


هرچی که هست بی تعارف من مدت زیادی نیس اینجام ولی خیلی حس خوبی نسبت به شما دارم و ازتون انرژی مثبت میگیرم
بهترینا سهمتون


یکی فلفل جان رو ببره الان با خودم میبرمش نمیدم بهتونا*

----------


## LEA

*ملکه الیزابت

سلنا گومز

شخصیت مدافع دارن*

----------


## LEA

**

----------


## felfel rize

> *ملکه الیزابت
> 
> سلنا گومز
> 
> شخصیت مدافع دارن*


ولی واسم خیلی جالبه مثال این آدمای معروف
مثلااا نیکولا تسلا و مارک زاکربرگ شخصیت معمار دارن ولی تا جایی که خوندم درمورد زندگی و شخصیتشون بنظرم آدمای متفاوتی بودن
تسلا خیلی جاها در حقش ظلم شده و مظلوم واقع شده ولی زاکربرگ معمولا اونی بوده که ظلم میکرده
به من باشه ترجیح میدم حد وسطشون باشم ولی :Yahoo (35):

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط felfel rize


ولی واسم خیلی جالبه مثال این آدمای معروف
مثلااا نیکولا تسلا و مارک زاکربرگ شخصیت معمار دارن ولی تا جایی که خوندم درمورد زندگی و شخصیتشون بنظرم آدمای متفاوتی بودن
تسلا خیلی جاها در حقش ظلم شده و مظلوم واقع شده ولی زاکربرگ معمولا اونی بوده که ظلم میکرده
به من باشه ترجیح میدم حد وسطشون باشم ولی


میدونی فلفل جان حد وسط تو زندگی مهمه

اینکه تو همش منطقی باشی
همش درونگرا باشی
همش عقلت مسلط باشه
ویا برعکس

این ها انسان های کامل بوجود نمیاره
هر شرایطی رفتار خاص خودشو میطلبه*

----------


## felfel rize

> *
> 
> من با این ادرس رفتم
> 
> نتیجه اش متفاوت شد
> 
> معتقدم که دقیق تره
> 
> به من هم نزدیکتره
> ...



ینی دیگه سایت نموند این تستو ندم :Yahoo (23): 
دیگه ایمان اوردم معمارم پاشم برم به درس و مشقام برسم :Y (673): 
مرسی از شمام که اینارو مطرح کردید استفاده نمودیم :Yahoo (65):

----------


## NiLQwoV

> منم انگلیسی رو شرکت کرده بودم نمیدونستم فارسیش هم هست . آدرس انگلیسیش اینه
> https://www.16personalities.com/free-personality-test


نه من intj شدم دوباره 
من نمیخوام intj باشمممم

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Q22




نه من intj شدم دوباره 
من نمیخوام intj باشمممم


اقا مهم خودمونیم که باهم کنار میایم*

----------


## NiLQwoV

> *
> 
> اقا مهم خودمونیم که باهم کنار میایم*


فک کنم باید بپذیرم یه intj هستم  :Yahoo (21):  هیچ جوره هم تغییر نمیکنه

----------


## Pcstud

> نه من intj شدم دوباره 
> من نمیخوام intj باشمممم


خب مگه چیه :Yahoo (20): 
یه زمانی intj مد بود همه دوست داشتن intj باشن  :Yahoo (20):  اینا تقریبی هستن زیاد درگیر نشو :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Pcstud

> نه من intj شدم دوباره 
> من نمیخوام intj باشمممم


حالا یه فرد درونگرا هم قرار نیست همه خصوصیات درونگراها رو داشته باشه مثلا من توی جمع حرف زدن اصلا مشکل ندارم اتفاقا همیشه منو میفرستن جلو یا راحت هم با بقیه دوست میشم ولی مثلا بعضی وقتا دوست دارم تنها باشم حس میکنم به تنهایی نیاز دارم بعضی وقتا.

----------


## NiLQwoV

> حالا یه فرد درونگرا هم قرار نیست همه خصوصیات درونگراها رو داشته باشه مثلا من توی جمع حرف زدن اصلا مشکل ندارم اتفاقا همیشه منو میفرستن جلو یا راحت هم با بقیه دوست میشم ولی مثلا بعضی وقتا دوست دارم تنها باشم حس میکنم به تنهایی نیاز دارم بعضی وقتا.


اوووم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## NiLQwoV

یکم انگیزه بگیریم 


چقدر خوشگلههههه خودا

اینم خیلی نازههههههه

----------

